# we have finally made the decision!!



## shaheen109 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all,
ok so today my n hubby went to the Canada Live seminar and found it very useful. So we have finally made the decision and that we are going to start our application in the next few weeks.
We have about 75 points and was thinking of applying ourselves rather then use an agent, is that advisable???
any advice would be appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## cottontail1 (Feb 21, 2011)

shaheen109 said:


> Hi all,
> ok so today my n hubby went to the Canada Live seminar and found it very useful. So we have finally made the decision and that we are going to start our application in the next few weeks.
> We have about 75 points and was thinking of applying ourselves rather then use an agent, is that advisable???
> any advice would be appreciated, thanks in advance


How exciting, we are going tomorrow. I'm a bit nervous as we don't know what to expect. 

From reading previous posts on here I would say do it yourselves. Agents are not cheap and you have to give them all the info for them to fill the forms in for you so you should save your pennies and do it yourself. What you save will probably pay for your flights.

If you need help with anything I'm sure the lovely people on here wouldn't mind giving you guidance.

Good luck ;-)


----------



## shaheen109 (Feb 17, 2011)

cottontail1 said:


> How exciting, we are going tomorrow. I'm a bit nervous as we don't know what to expect.
> 
> From reading previous posts on here I would say do it yourselves. Agents are not cheap and you have to give them all the info for them to fill the forms in for you so you should save your pennies and do it yourself. What you save will probably pay for your flights.
> 
> ...


hi there, good luck to you too. It did confirm a few details for us, so would recommend the seminar to anyone. the australia one was very busy, i suppose a lot of people do wanna go down under.
I'm just a bit worried about being rejected if we do it ourselves. from what i understood today from the canada live is that there is a high amount of refusal. then maybe they are just saying that so you pay the fee and get them to do it for you!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shaheen109 said:


> Hi all,
> ok so today my n hubby went to the Canada Live seminar and found it very useful. So we have finally made the decision and that we are going to start our application in the next few weeks.
> We have about 75 points and was thinking of applying ourselves rather then use an agent, is that advisable???
> any advice would be appreciated, thanks in advance


If you have a good understanding of the English language there is no reason to hire someone to fill the forms in for you. You will be charged a lot of money.


----------



## jumomo (Feb 27, 2011)

As Auld Yin says...there is no reason you cannot do it yourself. 
We have done it ourselves, and provided you read everything carefully and use the checklists you send with the application to methodically put everything together, you should have no problem. It is always a little stressful putting these things together, but these people charge you a lot of money to do the same thing and it does not give you any better chance of success.
If you are applying under the skilled worker category...you will have to be appropriately qualified and experienced in the occupations listed that are in demand, unless you have a job offer. There is also a cap of 1000 per occupation till June 30th this year, but last time I looked there were still plenty of occupations well under that number, except registered nurses and professional business managers. Pharmacists were pretty close to the limit also.
Good Luck
Jumomo


----------



## shaheen109 (Feb 17, 2011)

jumomo said:


> As Auld Yin says...there is no reason you cannot do it yourself.
> We have done it ourselves, and provided you read everything carefully and use the checklists you send with the application to methodically put everything together, you should have no problem. It is always a little stressful putting these things together, but these people charge you a lot of money to do the same thing and it does not give you any better chance of success.
> If you are applying under the skilled worker category...you will have to be appropriately qualified and experienced in the occupations listed that are in demand, unless you have a job offer. There is also a cap of 1000 per occupation till June 30th this year, but last time I looked there were still plenty of occupations well under that number, except registered nurses and professional business managers. Pharmacists were pretty close to the limit also.
> Good Luck
> Jumomo


hi jumomo,
i've just been on the canadian website and trying to look for the application form, i cannot find it anywhere. any advice would be great and also where did u go to check the cap??? my hubby is an electrician and would like to know if that's still ok for us to apply


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shaheen109 said:


> hi jumomo,
> i've just been on the canadian website and trying to look for the application form, i cannot find it anywhere. any advice would be great and also where did u go to check the cap??? my hubby is an electrician and would like to know if that's still ok for us to apply


You should find the application form here:-
Applying as a Skilled Worker: Regular Process

Electricians are still on THE LIST so yes to applying.


----------



## jumomo (Feb 27, 2011)

The cap is still well under at the moment for Electricians in two categories.
NOC code 7241 Electricians ( Except Industrial and Power System) - 118 completed applications so far.
and
NOC code 7242 Industrial Electricians - 132 completed applications so far.

You may be able apply under two categories to give yourself a better chance, if he has had more than one years experience over the last ten years in both these occupations. 
The link for downloading the application is as above on Auld Yin's reply !!
You can find all this information on the website thro' Immigrate on the left hand side and clicking on Skilled Worker.
The link for the occupations Total complete applications received since June 26 and it will show you the cap numbers...tho' they don't guarantee it is accurate.
Bye for now
Jumomo


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

shaheen109 said:


> Hi all,
> ok so today my n hubby went to the Canada Live seminar and found it very useful. So we have finally made the decision and that we are going to start our application in the next few weeks.
> We have about 75 points and was thinking of applying ourselves rather then use an agent, is that advisable???
> any advice would be appreciated, thanks in advance


Hi. I would definately advise you to do it without an agent. An agent cannot do anything you can't do for yourselves. There are several forms to fill in but it is well worth it. We did it ourselves, got our skilled worker visa and arrived in Canada on 31 August 2010. Let me know if I can help you with any information.

Good luck!


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

*No agent*



shaheen109 said:


> Hi all,
> ok so today my n hubby went to the Canada Live seminar and found it very useful. So we have finally made the decision and that we are going to start our application in the next few weeks.
> We have about 75 points and was thinking of applying ourselves rather then use an agent, is that advisable???
> any advice would be appreciated, thanks in advance


We emigrated from the UK in 2006 and did use an agent, but to be honest I don't think we got anything like value for the money we spent and in hindsignt should have done it ourselves. I have heard lots of stories good and bad about agents and i think it just boils down to if you get a good agent or not. If you are good at paperwork, go for it, be diligent, be patient and it's well worth the wait. Good luck.


----------

